# Almost all CO2 leaked out of my tank and into my house last night!



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I woke up this morning to what sounded like running water. I thought my husband was showering, but then I realized he was still asleep next to me. I went into the other bedroom that the noise was coming from and saw that CO2 was rapidly leaking out of my tank/regulator.... I'm not sure which one. I panicked, closed the valve at the top of the CO2 tank and noticed that my tank that was at 900 PSI before I went to bed, was now at 400 PSI. I unplugged the solenoid, plugged it back in, and opened the CO2 tank again and everything seemed to be working fine. My guess is that something happened with the regulator when the timer turned off last night. 

I'm pretty freaked out that almost a full 5 lb CO2 tank leaked into my apartment while I was sleeping.... lucky that I woke up. I opened up windows to help air out the house. I am so frustrated so far with my first experience with pressurized CO2. It almost seems not to be worth the hassle.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

That is really not a big deal danger wise. Co2 really only becomes dangerous when it is displacing all of the O2. And you would have to be in a much more confined and sealed off space for that to happen.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

fortunatly co2 is very heavy compared to air, and a even 10 or 20lb container poses almost no risk even if fully emptied. it would settle around ankle high and slowly dissapate into the circulation of your house. (each pound is about 8.7 cubic feet) you lost about 2.5 lbs so that would only be about 21.75 cubic feet in a 10x10 foot room thats only a couple inches of co2 gas depthwise (2.175 inches). 

at this point I would leak test your equipment (submerge it and turn the valve on to find the leak.) and go from there.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

you should check all of your seals and connections. I have a strange feeling that you did not use Teflon tape on your connections and they were not fully tightened down.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

^^never used teflon tape on my connections and im leak free, brass on brass should'nt need it, if properly tightened


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

My refill guys says never to use teflon tape on my co2; I don't listen to him.....


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

teflon tape have any advantages over pipe joint compound?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

+1 for bigboij & MuddyWishkah......Local industrial gas shops tell customers not to use Teflon tape on threads. If the washer is in place between the tank and regulator, and the connection is properly tightened, that is all that should be required


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

You really shouldn't be using teflon tape on tapered brass fittings. If you have to use a sealant, thread compound is more suited to metal/brass NPT fittings. 
You should never put any sealant on a CGA-320 fitting. This is why they include a sealing washer.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I use tape on about every fitting on my setup. May not be recommended but I have had no issues. 

What type of equipment are you using?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

MuddyWishkah said:


> My refill guys says never to use teflon tape on my co2; I don't listen to him.....


YOu should NOT use it on the tank/reg joint. It is just a good way to clog your reg. Use a new seal every time and you are fine. 

Other joints, sure.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont use tape either. My first tank of Co2 I had the same problem. I filled a spray bottle with water and dish soap (heavy on the dish soap!) Spray it on the fittings at each joint etc.The soap will make bubbles for you. I found the leak instantly doing this and it turns out I did not tighten enough! 

Dont get too discouraged, my second Co2 tank has been maintenance free and is due for a refill this week. Once you get things ironed out they are easy as pie to deal with. Just keep the bubble water around the first few times. LOL


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

by the time your tank pressure reaches 400 psi, your tank is for all practical purposes empty.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Once your tank pressure starts to drop, it is almost empty. That means all liquid is gone.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had this exact same thing happen to me except the tank completely emptied on me in the night and I couldn't figure out why or how for quite some time. I bet you only tightened the Bolt connecting the regulator to the tank with your hand. Have to use a wrench. You'll be surprised how loose the fitting actually was.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

bigboij said:


> ^^never used teflon tape on my connections and im leak free, brass on brass should'nt need it, if properly tightened


+1

Make sure to use a wrench on your CGA 320 connection. Also make sure there is a washer or permaseal in there.

Unless you have a dual stage regulator, it looks like it's time for a refill or a CO2 tank swap. All your liquid CO2 is used up. Watch out for the EOTD.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Putting teflon tape on the threads won't do any good, it will leak *behind* the nut on the cga 320 if the washer or permaseal isn't really tight against the cylinder valve. Put a wrench on it and a new washer everytime unless, you have a permaseal.


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

Teflon tape i believe is used as a lubricant not something to seal threads off... it is used to help you tighten threads down tighter...

but i agree do not ever put teflon tape on your cga 320 fitting...


----------

